# Okra experiment



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

nothing to write home about but wanted to share an experiment for anyone who loves " fresh okra " but has no room to grow it , hoe it or pull weeds. I planted 3 rows in a half tote and kept 24 plants knowing they were way over crowded but they all did well and produced way more than our needs . hope this helps any small back yard growers.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

you can also use those cheap 15 gallon plastic barrels, split in half lenghtwise


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i used to sew okra seeds in a single row. they come up thick and they produce just as many as the thinned out rows. 
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

My okra is taking over my tomato crop!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Mine has not done well and I am thinking maybe too much shade from the nextdoor neighbor's tree. Are you okra plants in full sun?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

okra must have full sun to fruit.
jack


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

jack2 said:


> okra must have full sun to fruit.
> jack


I am getting some pods but the plants do not look robust like these photos. I have a feeling the partial shade is not helping.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

1/2 tote = L4'xW2'xD2'?

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Love me some land squid.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

some of your Okra looks like my Bamboo


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i wonder if you grafted the two plants--------?????


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

smooth move said:


> i wonder if you grafted the two plants--------?????


Tomocras! Ocratoes!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

as a biologist i can tell you, no. the okra is kin to cotton and the bamboo is a grass. what about okra and cotton?
jack


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

jack2 said:


> as a biologist i can tell you, no. the okra is kin to cotton and the bamboo is a grass. what about okra and cotton?
> jack


This might not go well when its time to pick em.


----------

